# Where to find lump charcoal?



## flyfishjeep (Jul 14, 2010)

Do most of you guys/gals get your lump charcoal at Lowe's or are there other places to get it?  I'm in East TN and haven't really seen much other than regular Kingsford Charcoal. 

Just trying to get all my ducks in a row.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've seen lump at Lowe's (cowboy brand I think and not highly thought of if I'm correct).  I've also seen different brands at GFS, Sam's Club, Meijer and even Wal-Mart.

I've not used it myself but one of these days I'll try it on my Performer for a couple of steaks or something.

I understand that it can run a bit hotter so I'd want to get some cooks under my belt before I tried it in the smoker for a long run.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 14, 2010)

I would stay away from the Cowboy... if you have a choice. Look around and see if you can find Royal Oak lump charcoal - it comes in a red bag, and on the back near the bar code it will say "Made in the USA". Cowboy burns very hot, but also very fast, and they seem to have some quality controll issues with foriegn objects in the bag or not completely charcolized wood. The Royal Oak is a great product that is very consistant and works well, a lot of people use it with good results.

With lump in a smoker just remember to damp it a little sooner than with briquets, otherwise the temperature will get away from you and shoot up real high. Once the temp gets away from you it is a pain to bring it back down.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the heads up on the cowboy brand.  I will be looking for the royal oak or the kingsford lump.  I don't see anyone in the area that has Royal oak available, but I will be keeping my eyes open.

If anyone in East TN has a reference for Royal Oak or another brand that you have had success with please let me know.

Thanks again


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 15, 2010)

Most people can get Royal Oak at Wal-Mart, although the two in my area are out. Sam's Club sells Frontier brand in many parts of the country, it gets good reviews from those that use it. You can also order it at Ace Hardware for delivery to the store. Here is a link to the nakedwhiz charcoal review site that you may find helpful.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## brdprey (Jul 15, 2010)

out west i get my royal oak from wally world  (walmart) someone also posted a link that had a plethora of different types of lump available.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been buying mine at Sam's club. They have been getting in 40 lb bags for $15 but I think it is seasonal and you have to catch them at the right time.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 15, 2010)

The family and I were out for some ice cream and so I decided to check out the Wally World on that side of town and BAM!  Royal Oak-USA made was in well supply.  Grabbed 3 bags to hold me over for a short time.  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 15, 2010)

> charcolized


 ...and all this time I have been searching for the proper term to describe the type of wood I use the most often.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 16, 2010)

I too live in Knoxville and have no problem finding lump coal.

Pretty much the only place you won't find it is Wally World, Target and/or K-mart

Kroger has their own store brand and it works fine (and priced nicely). I think the other grocery stores also carry lump.

Ace Hardware

Hearth & Patio (although I haven't been in their store for a couple years)

Home of D-Po & BLowes  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I heard (read on the internet, so you know it's true 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ) that the Kroger brand is made by Royal Oak company.


----------



## duffman (Jul 16, 2010)

What is the best way to store my charcoal? I was thinking of getting a big rubber made tub and emptying 4 or 5 bags into it it save for this fall and early winter. Is this a good idea? This is my first year smoking and I am worried they will stop carrying the Royal Oak at my Wal-Mart soon. Thanks for any help!


----------



## hdsmoke (Jul 16, 2010)

If you have a Menards close they have the green bag royal oak...my Wally has been out of red bag RO since i bought the last early spring.


----------



## toxie (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anybody know of a Sam's Club location in Ohio that has those 40 lb bags for $15?


----------



## chillicothe (Nov 20, 2010)

I get lump from the same meat market that I get my meat at.  Find you a old fashion butcher shop they prolly have it there


----------



## kevine (Jan 17, 2011)

Smart and Final, $14.49 for a 40 lb bag of Best in the West Mesquite lump.  Not the best, but can't beat the price.


----------



## uncle kenny (Jan 18, 2011)

Duffman-I have similar concerns about storing charcoal. Most folks say never store in metal can because they will sweat inside and moisten the lumps. I've been smoking in W Oregon all winter and have not suffered that consequence from my galvanized cans. Of course, I go through four bags of various charcoal every week so maybe it doesn't stay in the cans long enough to get moldy


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 18, 2011)

Uncle Kenny said:


> Duffman-I have similar concerns about storing charcoal. Most folks say never store in metal can because they will sweat inside and moisten the lumps. I've been smoking in W Oregon all winter and have not suffered that consequence from my galvanized cans. Of course, I go through four bags of various charcoal every week so maybe it doesn't stay in the cans long enough to get moldy


I'm in rainy oregon as well, and I find the best thing is just to keep it in the garage. I tried cans outdoors under the porch, but it did get damp eventually.


----------

